# Found: 250 ft. cable



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

nEighter said:


> did you know the "canadian bacon" is the leanest of bacon? It comes from the top of the back of the pig. :jester:


Yeah, Just fancy 
Irish bacon really.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I love canadian bacon







Can't say I have had Irish bacon... sounds mean! :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Canadian bacon is a ripoff. It's not made from actual Canadians.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Canadian bacon is a ripoff. It's not made from actual Canadians.


:clap::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Winchester said:


> :laughing: we feed our trees canadian bacon so they grow up big and strong.



Don't forget the genuine Canadian Moose crap :thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> Canadian bacon is a ripoff. It's not made from actual Canadians.


Amen.:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

so just the canadians trying to claim yet another wonderful product as their own?! 




:shifty::whistling


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> This is what you speak of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Very* easy to strip. Take your knife and stick it (completely) through the middle at the length you want and run the blade down the ground wire.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Yeah, Just fancy
> Irish bacon really.





nEighter said:


> I love canadian bacon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fried in whiskey and served with guinness? :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Winchester said:


> Very easy to strip. Take your knife and stick it through the middle at the length you want and run the blade down the ground wire, pull the two strips apart and cut'em off with the knife.


Yes! That is the prescribed method.

Just try that with these!!!!!











http://www.mytoolstore.com/klein/K90.jpg



Or these:











http://images.hardwareandtools.com/P/6115018.jpg




NOT saying that I use these.............


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Your cable and wood flooring may be superior to ours but our military could take over your wannabe country in a matter of days and turn you into our bitches. :laughing:

Yer wimmen are ugly too. 


USA, USA, USA !!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Your cable and wood flooring may be superior to ours but our military could take over your wannabe country in a matter of days and turn you into our bitches. :laughing:
> 
> Yer wimmen are ugly too.
> 
> ...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

480sparky said:


>


But we have taken a pointless
post and made it completely
directionless! :clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> But we have taken a pointless
> post and made it completely
> directionless! :clap:


And THAT! Is which we do. Because............We are MEN!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And THAT! Is which we do. Because............We are MEN!


 
That is NOT what we do.


















That is _what we do *best*!







_


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

nEighter said:


> so just the canadians trying to claim yet another wonderful product as their own?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't like it, you could always call it "Freedom Bacon" :laughing:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Our Type Nm may have paper in it to facilitate easy stripping and some folks in the great white north may not like it. Look closely at the rating on the cable. Maximum 300 volts Last time I checked out insulation which is much more important than the jacket or paper withn the jacket is rated for 600 volts. Which makes the American Cable far superior in the area tha counts.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Since this GD Canadian Wire is soooooo Great, why do they use AWG????? 

AMERICAN WIRE GAUGE????











http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f5/19167d1243803128t-found-250-ft-cable-03.jpg


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> Our Type Nm may have paper in it to facilitate easy stripping and some folks in the great white north may not like it. Look closely at the rating on the cable. Maximum 300 volts Last time I checked out insulation which is much more important than the jacket or paper withn the jacket is rated for 600 volts. Which makes the American Cable far superior in the area tha counts.


Question for the electricians out there:

What does that matter. This would be used on a 120V or 240V circuit.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Since this GD Canadian Wire is soooooo Great, why do they use AWG?????
> 
> AMERICAN WIRE GAUGE????
> 
> ...


Because we're stuck between two different measuring systems. We use metric for some things and imperial for others. The electrical code uses lengths in metric but the wire sizes are in awg. Go figure.

The building code is worse. BC building code is metric, but all our lumber is imperial.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

TopFloor said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. I am stripping it and we shall see how much it nets. If I get enough, I'm going to buy Canadian beer in honor of Winchester.


 
Although it pains me greatly I will admit a penchant for Brador's


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Winchester said:


> Don't do it! You'll never want to go back :laughing:
> 
> What does American beer and sex in a canoe have in common?
> 
> ...


There's a lot of beers I won't buy. But very few that I won't drink !!
:drink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

:laughing: stay away from rolling rock


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

nEighter said:


> :laughing: stay away from rolling rock


 stay away from strohs it will make me stroh up


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: IPA's FTW!


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, if its gonna be about beer, I want to put in my 2-cents:
:drink:Karl Straus served 1 degree shy of freezing
OR
:drink:Newcastle Brown Ale served A bit cooler than room temperature. 
Both rock.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TopFloor said:


> Well, if its gonna be about beer, I want to put in my 2-cents:
> :drink:Karl Straus served 1 degree shy of freezing
> OR
> :drink:Newcastle Brown Ale served A bit cooler than room temperature.
> Both rock.


NCBA is GOOOOOOD!


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

nEighter said:


> :laughing: stay away from rolling rock


WTF Rocks are good



ampman said:


> stay away from strohs it will make me stroh up


Agreed this stuff is c*ap only slightly above Genesee cream ale.

And Who could forget the favorite beer with crabs? Why Natty Bo
( IT'S A DUNDALK THING HON).


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> WTF Rocks are good


No No NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

:laughing:


----------



## TopFloor (Apr 21, 2009)

nEighter said:


> No No NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :laughing:


gahaaahaa :lol:


----------

